# Serene and Nature-themed town names?



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Now for my second town, I need some serene, magical, nature-themed town names!
There will be a lot of yellows, greens, and it will be very mysterious~
But very calm and serene! It will also have a lot of moon inspired things, but it wont be 100% based on astronomy and space.
All suggestions are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## KyokoSmile124 (Jul 23, 2015)

- Leafpool
- Evergreen
- Mysteria
- Kingdom
- Oasis
- F?ngsōng[means relax in Chinese ]
- Lush
- Stoica 
- Halcyon 

Hope those inspired you a bit ^w^


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 23, 2015)

Halcyon
Natura
Thalassa (it means sea, but I think it has a rather natural flow to it, and it does sound a little mysterious)

I recommend looking at this website for any sort of strange words. For example, one might be very fond of Kalo as a name, from kalology, the study of beauty.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 23, 2015)

Lore
Wonder/Wander
Lyris
Radiance
Skystone (the moon)


----------



## Cold~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Why don't you pick a very ominous latin or italian word? That might fit very well the theme you are describing!
I'll give you a list:

- Umbra (shadow in latin)
- Pluvia (rain in latin)
- Natura (nature in italian/latin)
- Mirabilia (wonderful in latin)
- Aurora/Diluculum (dawn in latin)
- Obcasus (sunset in latin)

Try it yourself! (;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 23, 2015)

Boop!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

Reviving!
Please help!


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

here's some nice Japanese words I've strung together

Tsuki- Moon
Asahi- Morning sun
Sasamura- Quiet village
Mayonaka- Midnight
Harusame- Spring rain

And some Latin because why not

Luna Via- Moon Street/road
Silva- Forest
Mare- Sea
Natura- Nature
Caelum- Sky


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 24, 2015)

Some names of flowers that sound like good town names (some shortened to 8 letter limit):
-Dahlia
-Edelweis
-Primrose
-Freesia
-Heather
-Hyacinth
-Zinnia
-Stargaze
-Lilium
-Larkspur
-Spirea

I personally like Larkspur


----------



## leiladesu (Jul 24, 2015)

Oasis
Rivene
Treetop
Rosebush
Oceana
Wind
Cloud
Paradise


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 25, 2015)

Oasis
Rivendel
Havendel
Haven
Mysteria
Wysteria


----------

